
Bitbucket now lets teams organize repositories into projects - elssar
https://confluence.atlassian.com/bitbucket/projects-792497956.html
======
nikolay
This is great! I really love that Bitbucket is focusing on important stuff and
not things like displaying GeoJSON and IPython Notebooks!

~~~
ddbennett
We try to encourage others to do those sorts of features via add-ons
([http://blog.bitbucket.org/2015/12/29/file-viewer-for-
bitbuck...](http://blog.bitbucket.org/2015/12/29/file-viewer-for-bitbucket/)).

~~~
nikolay
And this is the proper way of doing things in 2016! Thanks!

